# Bluetooth einrichten und Dateitransfer

## michael_w

Hi,

ich bin vorgegangen nach dem (leider nicht mehr aktuellem) Leitfaden: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/bluetooth-guide.xml

Der BT USB Dongle wird erkannt und ich kann auch nach Geräten scannen:

```

gauss ~ # hcitool dev

Devices:

        hci0    00:15:83:15:A3:10

gauss ~ # hcitool scan

Scanning ...

        00:21:FE:82:9D:2E       E71mw

gauss ~ # hcitool inq 

Inquiring ...

        00:21:FE:82:9D:2E       clock offset: 0x215d    class: 0x5a020c

gauss ~ # l2ping 00:21:FE:82:9D:2E

Ping: 00:21:FE:82:9D:2E from 00:15:83:15:A3:10 (data size 44) ...

0 bytes from 00:21:FE:82:9D:2E id 0 time 25.97ms

0 bytes from 00:21:FE:82:9D:2E id 1 time 15.96ms

0 bytes from 00:21:FE:82:9D:2E id 2 time 30.98ms

0 bytes from 00:21:FE:82:9D:2E id 3 time 13.97ms

0 bytes from 00:21:FE:82:9D:2E id 4 time 8.99ms

Recv failed: Connection reset by peer

```

Es scheitert dann schon beim ping. Frage ist warum? Eine Verbindung bekomme ich auch nicht hin (Gegenstelle ist mein Nokia E71). 

 /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf  hab ich soweit eingerichtet, das ich Anfragen an das E71 bekomme, aber danach scheitert es mit der PIN. 

```

gauss ~ # rfcomm 

rfcomm0: 00:21:FE:82:9D:2E channel 11 clean 

gauss ~ # rfcomm connect 0

Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Connection refused

```

Ich komme bis zur Pineingabe am E71, danach bricht rfcomm ab. Als Pin habe ich mir eine /etc/bluetooth/pin angelegt und eine vierstellige Zahl reingeschrieben, die ich dann auch am E71 eingebe. Tja, leider bricht rfcomm dann ab.  Wie gehts weiter?

----------

## michael_w

Update; zwischenzeitlich habe ich das hier entdeckt: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Bluetooth_PIN

tja, funktioniert halt auch bloß nicht.

edit:

aber hier isses richtig beschrieben:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Bluetooth_Network_Aggregation_Point

man muss also in der Datei /var/lib/bluetooth/AA\:AA\:AA\:AA\:AA\:AA/pincodes die MAC des Gegengerätes eintragen mit der PIN (wobei AA\:AA\:AA\:AA\:AA\:AA die MAC des Dongle am PC ist). Mal schauen wie das weiter geht.

----------

## michael_w

Ich führe mal meine Selbstgespräche hier weiter. Mittlerweile kann ich Dateien übertrage. Allerdings gibts immernoch Probleme. Wenn ich kbluetooth aus einem xterm starte sieht das so aus:

```

michael@gauss ~ $ kbluetooth

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

kbluetooth(2931)/kdecore (KLibrary) kde4Factory: The library "/usr/lib64/kde4/solid_bluez.so" does not offer a qt_plugin_instance function.

AGENT registered ! 

```

Scheint als würde da was fehlen!?

Danach kann ich genau eine Datei übertragen, danach siehts im log so aus:

```

Jan 31 17:37:46 gauss kernel: obex-data-serve[2933]: segfault at 18 ip 0000000000418af1 sp 00007fffc4e315f0 error 4 in obex-data-server[400000+24000]

```

Jemand ne Idee?

----------

## boospy

Hi du,

Ich habe da mit Bluetooth auch meine Probleme. Kbluetooth ist tot. Installiere dir doch bitte mal bluedevil. (net-wireless/bluedevil) findest es im kdeoverlay. Nach dieser Installation konnte ich schon mal problemlos Dateien von meinem PC an jedes beliebige Bluetoothgerät senden. Ist das Handy dementsprechend konfiguriert, konnte ich sogar mit Dolpin direkt drauf zugreifen und Dateien bearbeiten. Leider scheitere ich daran Daten von einem externen Gerät auf meinen PC zu senden. Geht auch nicht als Root. 

```
Jan 29 01:03:40 darkbox dbus-daemon: [system] Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.92" (uid=0 pid=7692 comm="kdeinit4: kded4 [kdeinit]) interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable" member="Introspect" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="org.freedesktop.Hal" (uid=0 pid=5851 comm="/usr/sbin/hald))
```

lg

boospy

----------

